# Looking for someone to print me some tees



## Acaveney (Sep 7, 2009)

hello,

i have wanted to get some of my designs printed for a while now but i dont want to buy massive bulk orders which i would end up doing with most companies.

im looking for someone who does heat press printing to put my designs onto some tees.

i can provide the tees

I would prefer someone local (im from Manchester) but anywhere in the uk is good.

[media]http://lissenfm.com/download/1.png[/media]
[media]http://lissenfm.com/download/2.png[/media]
[media]http://lissenfm.com/download/3.png[/media]

there just 3 of my designs. i would probably place a pretty small order at first to check quality ectt then if everything's good if your interested i would use you quite often for larger orders.

if anyone is interested please pm me or contact me

Email - [email protected]
msn - [email protected]
skype - ashley.caveney


Thanks


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

I don't do heat press, but wanted to say that I like your designs! They would look cool screen printed too.


----------



## Acaveney (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks 

i thought about that but i doubted many people would be able to do it. and like i stated i dont fancy buying massive bulk orders


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

I concure, they would look great screen printed!


----------



## Jason-23 (Oct 9, 2009)

wht is the big deal with transfers on this forum, transfers suck compaired to screenprinting. just my opinion


----------



## HUNTY (Sep 3, 2009)

From my research screen printing will last longer, making better quality. Unless someone is willing to inform me otherwise?

I'm in the same boat. I have loads of designs and would like to place small orders at first to build up my portfollio and chack quality. It looks as if you will just have to spend that bit more on set up as your not ordering as many Tee's.
I debate with myself all the time over it.

Good luck


----------



## HUNTY (Sep 3, 2009)

Jason-23 said:


> wht is the big deal with transfers on this forum, transfers suck compaired to screenprinting. just my opinion


I think its just easier for begginers to start of with transfers for the simplicity of it


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

The only real cost difference are the screens, 1 per color, and usually cost around $20-$50. But once you do it the first time your done, you keep the screen and when you print more you don't have that cost anymore.

It's really just a small first time investment for a much better product. Plus I'm not so sure it's easy to do one of your design with transfer, being all-over like that.


----------



## Acaveney (Sep 7, 2009)

well i thought i had more chance of gettng someone who did heat printing. than someone who does screen printing


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Depends on how low of a quantity. 1-3 shirts then probably not, but 12+ you could probably find some one to do it.


----------



## Acaveney (Sep 7, 2009)

i was probs going to be printing 5/6 designs with 5 of each :/


----------



## Jason-23 (Oct 9, 2009)

You need to look into Direct to Garment printing. They can do one shirt or dozens, with no screens or set charges. Plus they have a very soft hand. DTG printing.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

CrossYourHeart said:


> The only real cost difference are the screens, 1 per color, and usually cost around $20-$50. But once you do it the first time your done, you keep the screen and when you print more you don't have that cost anymore.
> 
> It's really just a small first time investment for a much better product. Plus I'm not so sure it's easy to do one of your design with transfer, being all-over like that.


If we kept the screens we would have a warehouse as big as a Wal Mart. Sometimes we go through 50 screens in a day. Plus when a roller frame costs $70 per screen with no mesh I couldn't afford to charge someone $15-$20 for a screen charge and stay in business. I will keep a screen for 2 weeks if someone mentions they will have a reorder else we will reclaim the screens. No for are larger orders like over 20k we will add a hardener to the emulsion and just remesh the screen when the run is over.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Yeah I know, and that makes sense for a big shop like yours. I was just talking about an individule printer or very small shop, which is what he would need.


----------



## HUNTY (Sep 3, 2009)

I know most companies only keep screens for so long but would it be posible for the customer to buy the screen then they have to store it and then bring it in when needed? I dont know how much they cost or the size so if this is a stupid question please say so.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

HUNTY said:


> I know most companies only keep screens for so long but would it be posible for the customer to buy the screen then they have to store it and then bring it in when needed? I dont know how much they cost or the size so if this is a stupid question please say so.


No its not a stupid question if you do not know the answer. The problem is usually space or if the screen gets bumped it tears a hole in it. Plus the cost of a screen is not $20.00 dollars unless you are buying a wooden screen which will warp eventually.


----------



## Jason-23 (Oct 9, 2009)

Im telling you guys that for this problem I would find and contact a DTG printer in your area or hell anywhere really, shipping is great these days. Anyway as for buying exposed screens from a small printer would be pointless really, some of those designs look to have 4 or 5 colors, so that would be 4-5 screen to buy at 20-30 dollars each for a static screen and much higher for retensionable screens. If someone wanted to buy my screens I would more than likely laugh out loud. Its just silly. DTG is the way to go i think, you could get them done for as little as $10 a shirt.


----------



## pwhite20 (May 20, 2009)

Acaveney said:


> thanks
> 
> i thought about that but i doubted many people would be able to do it. and like i stated i dont fancy buying massive bulk orders


Just so you're aware, plastisol transfers ARE screen prints on special transfer paper to be pressed with a heat press at a later date, so anything you can do with a transfer you can do with a screen. In fact, using transfers will probably end up costing you more for that reason. Someone still has to pay for the screening costs and you're adding another middleman to the process by using transfers. 

You might be able to get Chromablast transfers done cheaper, but they're nowhere near the same quality.


----------



## Invent Clothing (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,

can you clear your inbox ive sent you a pm


cheers


----------

